# Ghost Tips



## Alloverthemap (Sep 3, 2017)

I've been noticing lately that the sum of my electronic tips on a given day can be greater than those which are identified as coming from riders.

Generally the discrepancy is just a couple of dollars, but I can't figure it out.

Are passengers given the option of tipping anonymously? (This must be the answer, but would like confirmation).


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

" TECHNOLOGY COMPANY"!


----------



## Alloverthemap (Sep 3, 2017)

This is either a case of "what your describing is a glitch" or strange is your language, why don't you make your intentions clear?

Please elaborate.


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

It's a glitch in the app. If you really look at your rides in the fare details, you can find which passenger gave you that money. You'll se the pre-tip amount on your list of fares, but when you go into fare details, at the top it will show the fare amount including the tip (but you won't see the tip below with the miles and minutes).


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Sometimes the tip won't be included visibly when you look at your list of trips under your daily earnings. If your total tip amount is more than what you can see listed, go to the "transactions" tab under your earnings for the week. It will list each individual fare, surge, boost, and tip. You can tap on the tip amount to see which trip it was applied to.

For whatever reason, sometimes the tip won't show up in the day's list of trips, but you can always find them in the "transactions" section.

I've included a screenshot of where you can find the transaction section on the earnings page, as well as the list that you will see when you go into the transaction section.


----------

